# Sagem [email protected] 1704 router won't allow wireless connectins



## Hanekoma (Sep 15, 2012)

My router isn't allowing any wireless connections. I just woke up and my router was refusing connection to my wife's laptop and both our Nintendo 3DSes. However, my Xbox and my PC are directly connected and work perfectly. The laptop keeps saying my passkey is wrong. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hanekoma (Sep 15, 2012)

The key is a WPA2-PSK (AES), not that I know what that means, I've just recently switched from WEP for this new router when my old one's power just quit. I had no problems until this morning. I thought it was just the laptop, but it's all wireless devices now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF Hanekoma,

When you changed WEP to WPA2, did you also apply the same network security to all your wireless devices with the correct pass-phrase?

If the answer is YES, try to Power Cycle your modem/router device(s).
How to Power Cycle Your Broadband Devices | Tech Support Forum

An update will be nice.


----------

